# black and white brindle



## FOSTER

anybody ever seen this? on any breed? could be beautiful... cain, where are u hiding the pics


----------



## sw_df27

I have a black and white brindle male too! Warhead!


----------



## Deuce408

I have a Tan Brindle. Havent seen any other APBT this color before


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Really don't see that color often. It sure is pretty. I have never seen this in the show ring before. And Deuce408 it's officially called a honey brindle.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

Vader...off of Lil' Viper & Sasha Girl. She only had a total of 3 pups and 2 were this color(Chocolate Brindle). The other was a fawn red nose.(Sonny Daze)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

> black and white brindle Reply to Thread


 Do you mean a black brindle with white markings or a black brindle piebald dog( which would be a dog that is white with brindle patches)? If so those are quite common.

There is no white brindle that I've ever seen if that is what you are asking.

When you decide what color a brindle dog is called ... you put the underlying color first so for example if the dog was black with brindling. It would be black brindle.



> honey brindle and tan brindle


 Neither Honey nor tan brindle are accepted colors according to ADBA color charts anyway.
Though UKC colors can be named a bit differently. 
Deuce408 In ADBA I'd probably call your dog either fawn brindle or light chocolate brindle. In UKC I'd say cocoa fawn brindle. I don't like judging color in picts as the lighting always effects it.

The brindling colors on red nose dogs in various shades is quite common as well and I've seen many the color of the dogs posted.

You have to remember there are no RARE colors when it comes to the APBT. So although some may not be as common in a specific geographic area it doesn't make them rare.

If you pull up a litter reg on the ADBA site it lists acceptable names for colors and their description. Though there are some that fall sort of between two definitions at times you pick the one that is closest. LOL

BYBs also try to make up their own cool names for colors then confusing things further LOL


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

color charts:
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html


----------



## redog

FOSTER said:


> anybody ever seen this? on any breed? could be beautiful... cain, where are u hiding the pics


THIS is Bob! the other was Riley. Both are b/w brindle


----------



## Kane

Would love to see one!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Vader...off of Lil' Viper & Sasha Girl. She only had a total of 3 pups and 2 were this color(Chocolate Brindle). The other was a fawn red nose.(Sonny Daze)


That is a pretty dog...I LOVE her color! I have never seen a brindle like that. Most the brindles I see are tiger striped or really dark colored.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

MetalGirl30 said:


> That is a pretty dog...I LOVE her color! I have never seen a brindle like that. Most the brindles I see are tiger striped or really dark colored.


Thanks! Hes actually a boy. All 3 in the litter were boys! Their dad was a blue brindle and their mom is a fawn red nose.


----------



## MetalGirl30

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Thanks! Hes actually a boy. All 3 in the litter were boys! Their dad was a blue brindle and their mom is a fawn red nose.


Sorry,, he is a handsome boy!!! I am not quite awake yet or just have not had enouch coffee ...lol!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

> A black and white brindle dog


would look like a zebra


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

Patch-O-Pits said:


> would look like a zebra


I think when people are saying "black and white brindle" They are talking about a dog thats brindle, but has alot of white as well. Not the best example, but Apache here(in certain light and certain seasons) has some light brindle and alot of white. This may be what they are refering too.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

OK, Apache wasnt the best example. You can barely see his brindle. Lets try his granddaughter, Bella.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Hey reddog I would say Bob and Riley are black brindles


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

> I think when people are saying "black and white brindle" They are talking about a dog thats brindle, but has alot of white as well.


 That is actually why I posted the correct terms and color charts in case that is what they meant.



pitbullgirl22 said:


> Hey reddog I would say Bob and Riley are black brindles


Yes, I agree, black *brindles with white markings* and not black and white brindles.


----------



## gingereli

I have several of what I call blue brindles which is a light tan under and the stripes are blue I don't see this very often but my old momma is this color and throws it no matter the studs color


----------



## redog

Looks like white brindle to me, OK maybe lite grey.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

gingereli said:


> I have several of what I call blue brindles which is a light tan under and the stripes are blue I don't see this very often but my old momma is this color and throws it no matter the studs color


 Both blue fawn brindle and blue brindle are also both very common even more especially with with all the blue fad breeders.



> Looks like white brindle to me, OK maybe lite grey.


Beautiful pup... 
I'll explain better.
the pup is mostly black... you call the brindle color first by the underlying color which on this pup is black.
The striping/ brindle pattern appears to be a buckskin or fawn in color. That doesn't come into play though when listing the color anyway only the underlying color does.
Thus the pup is Black brindle.

Genetically a dog with a black nose can not have gray or blue fur.

White brindle would mean a dog that has white as the underlying color.

Patcheeno's daughter:
She is also another example of Black Brindle with white markings.


----------



## BedlamBully

gingereli said:


> I have several of what I call blue brindles which is a light tan under and the stripes are blue I don't see this very often but my old momma is this color and throws it no matter the studs color


Blue Brindle is fairly common. My girl is a blue brindle and so was one of her sisters and her father and her Aunt. It happens a lot more often than breeders would like you to think.

A Blue Brindle


----------



## redog

Patch-O-Pits said:


> The striping/ brindle pattern appears to be a buckskin or fawn in color. That doesn't come into play though when listing the color anyway only the underlying color does.
> Thus the pup is Black brindle.
> 
> Genetically a dog with a black nose can not have gray or blue fur.
> 
> White brindle would mean a dog that has white as the underlying color.
> 
> .


I get the color thing, you make perfect sence. but is this for pitbulls or all dogs?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

Would blue merle be what they're talking about? That's not brindle though right?


----------



## FOSTER

nice try guys, but im talking about looking like a zebra. my cuz has a litter of red nose brindles of various shades, yes pics are coming. and a buddy has a blue brindle and a reverse blue. the black brindle is everywhere around here. i guess what i was looking for is white brindle or the reverse


----------



## FOSTER

and heck if it exists, id like to see it on anydog breed


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

That is what I figured you meant and No I have never seen it on an APBT or any other dog.


----------



## FOSTER

maybe the guy who thinks he saw one was thinking what most responders where. sounds like a looker though


----------



## gingereli

Hey that is a great looking dog. I know blue brindle is common but not so much in a game bred dog and mine is hard to explain she's got stripes like a tiger not like your usual brindle hard to explain would send a pic but my pc has been in the shop and I'm on a borrowed laptop
The great looking dog I mean is June Bug on Patch-o-Pits post


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Thanks for the compliments on June; she is a littermate sis to my Bodacious and Touche' 



RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> Would blue merle be what they're talking about? That's not brindle though right?


 Merle is actually very different than brindle and not a color a purebred APBT can be . Here is some info on it:
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Merle and the Pit Bull


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Thanks for the compliments on June; she is a littermate sis to my Bodacious and Touche'
> 
> Merle is actually very different than brindle and not a color a purebred APBT can be . Here is some info on it:
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Merle and the Pit Bull


gotcha... I love this forum. I already feel 10 times more informed than before coming here:love2:


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

off subject but blue merle is cool looking!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22

I've seen a merle pit bull and it really wasn't great. I was really disappointed. It doesn't look right like they aren't real pits.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Real cute RonnyMc. But like I said I get all thrown off. Looks like an australian sheppard or something. I dunno.


----------



## ATLAS

what kind of brindle would atlas be...


----------



## BedlamBully

just an FYI Merle is a disqualifying color for both registries ADBA and UKC, they got the color by crossing in Catahula(sp) Leopard dogs.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

> what kind of brindle would atlas be...


From that pict he appears to be Red Brindle 
if the other side of him is not patched then I'd say 
Red Brindle with white markings
but, if he is patched on his other side which isn't shown ...
Then I'd say Red Brindle Piebald


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

I completely understand that you wouldn't be able to show him, but I just think they look cool cuz they're so different.... I'd rather seen one full grown too though


----------



## megz

BedlamBully said:


> just an FYI Merle is a disqualifying color for both registries ADBA and UKC, they got the color by crossing in Catahula(sp) Leopard dogs.


:thumbsup: 
people got/get away with this cross because catahoula's share alot of the same body features. watch out for these mixes though if you aren't ready for a challange. catahoulas were specifically bred for the "hog hunt" and if you don't give them an outlet that is similar you are asking for trouble.


----------



## 0ni

i dont see too many if any of these colors here we call them pearl fawns or nova fawns









but i have been looking for a dark red brindle also know to me as the tortishell pit


----------



## BedlamBully

Just looks Light Fawn to me.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

I say fawn, too. I have never heard of any of the colors you said Oni.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

pitbullgirl22 said:


> I say fawn, too. I have never heard of any of the colors you said Oni.


 Yep it is just fawn . Pretty none the less, but nothing fancy or different about it.


----------



## BedlamBully

I really mean no offense by this but just because you call a color a fancy name does not make it that color. I saw a blue kennel marketing their dogs as rare silver tip.

Its part of the reason people think certain colors are soo exotic


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

For those not sure what color their dogs are... see the color charts I posted to help


----------



## 0ni

first you guys may want to reread my post i didnt say it was rare i said you dont see to many.second i didnt make up that name i was given that name on another pitbull site when i was searching for his color.excuse me for being misinformed.i was just trying to join in on COLORS YOU DONT SEE TOO OFTEN

(Its part of the reason people think certain colors are soo exotic)
once again reread the post i never once said the color was exotic i said you dont see very many.


----------



## BedlamBully

again, just cuz the breeder says its some super rare color, doesn't mean it is. They just do that to get more money outta uneducated people. Like you said you call red brindles Tortishell pit...doesnt matter what you call it. Its still....red brindle.


----------



## reddoggy

Exotic? Um, the A in APBT still stands for American right? Dude, Oni, WTF are you talking about. I think you're a sucker for a BYB!


----------



## 0ni

you people have issues with reading i didnt say it was EXOTIC read the d*** post people.i was quoting what someone else said.second the website i read it at seemed legitimate like i said before excuse me.next time ill keep my thoughts on NOT TO OFTEN SEEN COLORS to myself(like i said in the first post)besides that anythings rare now that people are breeding blues like cats

(Like you said you call red brindles Tortishell pit...doesnt matter what you call it. Its still....red brindle.)
third im one person calling the red pit tortoise shell it's a joke because it remind me of the cat color.your putting way too much thought into what i said.


----------



## BedlamBully

well it is a color thread, and it didn't say you where joking or kidding, so I am probably going to read it how its.

My last say on this though is fawn is a VERY often seen color, probably the most common. BTW


----------



## reddoggy

*Agreeing with the post above me*


----------



## Sadie

0ni said:


> you people have issues with reading i didnt say it was EXOTIC read the d*** post people.i was quoting what someone else said.second the website i read it at seemed legitimate like i said before excuse me.next time ill keep my thoughts on NOT TO OFTEN SEEN COLORS to myself(like i said in the first post)besides that anythings rare now that people are breeding blues like cats
> 
> (Like you said you call red brindles Tortishell pit...doesnt matter what you call it. Its still....red brindle.)
> third im one person calling the red pit tortoise shell it's a joke because it remind me of the cat color.your putting way too much thought into what i said.


Hey ONI .. the best place to actually find the names for the variety of apbt colors would be on the adba's or the ukc's website these would be the correct names for the different colors that are out there.. Just a good site for a color chart for the apbt through respectable registries maybe this will help you.

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

SadieBlues said:


> Hey ONI .. the best place to actually find the names for the variety of apbt colors would be on the adba's or the ukc's website these would be the correct names for the different colors that are out there.. Just a good site for a color chart for the apbt through respectable registries maybe this will help you.
> 
> American Dog Breeders Association


 LOL I posted the links already in this thread, but no one seems to want to look at it LOL

All the Color charts are listed in this sticky in the Goldmine section as well:
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html

ADBA color names are not all exactly the same as UKC colors LOL to confuse you further

Anyone can call a color anything they want... but that doesn't make them correct.
In general it seems especially w/ BYBs trying to jack up prices for their pups are make up their own names for them to make them sound cool, unique or "rare". This is how new owners get confused and end up calling the dogs colors that they aren't.

I've heard so many ridiculous things I couldn't even keep track of them all.
Here are a few examples to add to the couple that are listed already in this thread.
The ones in red are incorrect names for 'real' colors
Polka dotted -instead of pied or patch
Vanilla instead of buckskin
Copper, orange, Strawberry or cherry instead of red
Golden, Blonde, Yeller instead of Buckskin
Silver back Hmmmm as far as I know that is used when speaking or gorillas not APBTs
Strawberry Blonde instead Dark Fawn

ect...


----------



## 0ni

i read your post Patch-O-Pits and i thought to myself holy sh** what have i been writing on these websites.this is one of two pitbull website i go on and someone is just now noticing what i have been saying.thanks for the helping and not writing a rude post.god only knows i got the point when pitbullgirl22 said she hadn't heard of the color and everyone said he was fawn.well like i said thanks for the helpful comments


thank god i only wrote that on two pitbull websites(now i have to go fix my previous post and ask people why didnt they notice my mixup earlier


----------



## Sadie

Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL I posted the links already in this thread, but no one seems to want to look at it LOL
> 
> All the Color charts are listed in this sticky in the Goldmine section as well:
> http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html
> 
> ADBA color names are not all exactly the same as UKC colors LOL to confuse you further
> 
> Anyone can call a color anything they want... but that doesn't make them correct.
> In general it seems especially w/ BYBs trying to jack up prices for their pups are make up their own names for them to make them sound cool, unique or "rare". This is how new owners get confused and end up calling the dogs colors that they aren't.
> 
> I've heard so many ridiculous things I couldn't even keep track of them all.
> Here are a few examples to add to the couple that are listed already in this thread.
> The ones in red are incorrect names for 'real' colors
> Polka dotted -instead of pied or patch
> Vanilla instead of buckskin
> Copper, orange, Strawberry or cherry instead of red
> Golden, Blonde, Yeller instead of Buckskin
> Silver back Hmmmm as far as I know that is used when speaking or gorillas not APBTs
> Strawberry Blonde instead Dark Fawn
> 
> ect...


LOL patches I just came in at the tail end I didn't even know u already posted the links on here Listen to patch she knows her stuff .. I know when I hear some color I have never heard of I go to one of these sites LOL to check... :angel:


----------



## ericschevy

**COUGHS***


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

0ni said:


> i read your post Patch-O-Pits and i thought to myself holy sh** what have i been writing on these websites.this is one of two pitbull website i go on and someone is just now noticing what i have been saying.thanks for the helping and not writing a rude post.god only knows i got the point when pitbullgirl22 said she hadn't heard of the color and everyone said he was fawn.well like i said thanks for the helpful comments
> 
> thank god i only wrote that on two pitbull websites(now i have to go fix my previous post and ask people why didnt they notice my mixup earlier


 It isn't bad that you didn't know and honestly like I said there is a lot of confusion as well as misinformation on colors and pretty much every other aspect of the breed. It is hard to know sometimes who is right and what to listen to... 
It is always best I find to try and check answers to things right with the registry if possible the apbt conformation site and encyclopedia also have TONS of useful info for future reference.

Believe me there is no one who knows it all. We all have room to learn and we all should be helping each other.

We have enough crap to deal with with ignorance of the general public about the breed, BYBs and BSL to be fighting among ourselves.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

What color would you guys consider Czar? Our dog Blue Jax when put to a blue female always throws just 1 like this.


----------



## ericschevy

Kinda hard for me to tell but he appears to be gray..


----------



## Sadie

Looks Blue to me ... I have seen lighter blue dogs with like a lavender/lilac tint ... Or even a blue champagne. It's def a shade of grey Is the female you breed Blue Jax with red by any chance?


----------



## Sadie

Here is a dog from a breeder's website that looks similar in color and they are calling her a blue fawn ....


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

SadieBlues said:


> Looks Blue to me ... I have seen lighter blue dogs with like a lavender/lilac tint ... Or even a blue champagne. It's def a shade of grey Is the female you breed Blue Jax with red by any chance?


No, she is a blue. The entire litter both times we did this breeding was blue with the exception of 1 this color both times. Czar has a red nose.


----------



## MSK

Honestly if you sent in those pics to ADBA they'd say that is a Fawn Bluie (also known as lilac,champagne,blue fawn,etc.) as you can tell it has a fawn undercoat look with a blue tint over the fur another thing that tipped me off for sure about them being a fawn bluie check out the nose its fleshy looking with a gray cast over it you dont see that type of nose very often on another color. I personally haven't seen it on another colored dog but its possible b/c I 've seen some odd looking dogs believe me.


----------



## Sadie

MSK said:


> Honestly if you sent in those pics to ADBA they'd say that is a Fawn Bluie (also known as lilac,champagne,blue fawn,etc.) as you can tell it has a fawn undercoat look with a blue tint over the fur another thing that tipped me off for sure about them being a fawn bluie check out the nose its fleshy looking with a gray cast over it you dont see that type of nose very often on another color. I personally haven't seen it on another colored dog but its possible b/c I 've seen some odd looking dogs believe me.


Hey amanda Those were the same colors I was thinking .. I know the breeder whom I got sadie and simba from had 1 from that litter who was also this color .. The funny thing is in certain shades of light they look fawn . But in other shades of light they have the blue/lilac tint to them... I have heard not really sure because I do not breed but breeder's will try and breed a red dog to a blue dog to try and produce that blue champagne/ blue/lilac cast dog. Maybe someone else who breeds can comment on it. This was what I have heard about that color.


----------



## MSK

Yea some people breed specifically for that coloring being not a whole lot of people have a true fawn bluie they are not a rare color but their not abundant either. I like the color its kinda flashy to me but as I see it its just another color lol.


----------



## Sadie

MSK said:


> Yea some people breed specifically for that coloring being not a whole lot of people have a true fawn bluie they are not a rare color but their not abundant either. I like the color its kinda flashy to me but as I see it its just another color lol.


Right I agree I don't see alot of that color as much as I do just a blue dog ... I have seen a few of these fawn bluie's but not many at least not here where I live. But I agree a color is just a color. up:


----------



## pitbullgirl22

I've seen that color at a dog show in OK. last year and it was only in patches the rest of her was white.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Really wish I would have gotten a picture of her.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

I think we originally sent the paperwork in as just a fawn. As he got older he started to get more of the blue tint. I really think that this is what people are considering "silver".


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

SadieBlues said:


> Here is a dog from a breeder's website that looks similar in color and they are calling her a blue fawn ....


I believe that is Layla of Atl king pits


----------



## MSK

Here's a true silver you can't tell real good by the pics of course shes not silver anymore ash she got older her color changed to just regular blue but shes was a real silver I wish i had some more pics of her back then but I dont this is all I have that you can actually see how silver. But I wouldn't doubt people are calling the other silver also to many people come up with new names for things to make it sound rare.


----------



## Sadie

MSK said:


> Here's a true silver you can't tell real good by the pics of course shes not silver anymore ash she got older her color changed to just regular blue but shes was a real silver I wish i had some more pics of her back then but I dont this is all I have that you can actually see how silver. But I wouldn't doubt people are calling the other silver also to many people come up with new names for things to make it sound rare.


Very Pretty Dog ... It's funny with blue dogs I noticed the color changes in lighting sadie looks different shades of blue in different lighting I also noticed down the spine of her back is a darker color than the rest of her pretty cute LOL... Amanda do you ever notice that with any of your blue dogs? I also have seen coat color changes as well as the dog grows sometimes the color changes a bit funny how that works out LOL


----------



## shadowgames

Page Title - fawn bluie brindle only blue I own now, site is a little out dated due to co owns and what nots. Open to stud also for a working man's price. His offspring are a work of art will post pics soon.


----------



## Sadie

shadowgames said:


> Page Title - fawn bluie brindle only blue I own now, site is a little out dated due to co owns and what nots. Open to stud also for a working man's price. His offspring are a work of art will post pics soon.


Good Looker Shadow Games


----------



## shadowgames

SadieBlues said:


> Good Looker Shadow Games


Thank you, sadieblues
If you think he looks good there, wait till the new pics I put up of him, he is mature almost now 3 years old in a about a month. Very pleased with him another outstanding free dog, a friend of my brother need to get rid of him. He came and saw him a couple of months ago and tried to buy him back now that he owns his own house. I don't sell family, lol.The pic was about 1 1/2 years old, quite a gentlemen. Very first day of true weight pull training on a ADBA regulation track at 14 inch incline he pulled a 1000lbs. I am damn proud of this one, a ton of money and lot of work investment in him.


----------



## MetalGirl30

shadowgames said:


> Page Title - fawn bluie brindle only blue I own now, site is a little out dated due to co owns and what nots. Open to stud also for a working man's price. His offspring are a work of art will post pics soon.


Very nice looking dog. I love his coloring.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

shadowgames said:


> Thank you, sadieblues
> Very first day of true weight pull training on a ADBA regulation track at 14 inch incline he pulled a 1000lbs. I am damn proud of this one, a ton of money and lot of work investment in him.


1000 lbs on a 14 inch incline!!!! How much does that dog weigh???


----------



## BedlamBully

14'' incline?? Do they really put that sevre of an incline on the tracks? I don't think I've seen it higher than 3'' but I haven't been to -that- many shows.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

We have a 12" incline on Webbos practice track(Just so we dont have to load many block). Tinkerbelle can barely pull 6 blocks which is only around 600 lbs with the cart. She weighs 55 lbs.


----------



## Mr.lee

will i say a all black apbt is the rawest *FOR ME* i mean all black no white if you have pic plz post i want to put on my computer background lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870

ok, i found a pic of a black and white brindle..bt its n a book.. when i get home ill scan it and post it.. but if anyone has this book post it 4 me lol.. its training your pit bull and its on page 80!


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Mr.Lee I have a friend who owns an ALL black male. As soon as I can I'll snatch a pic for ya!


----------



## FOSTER

pitbull lover.. wheres the pic?


----------



## pitbulllover27870

FOSTER said:


> pitbull lover.. wheres the pic?


lmao i forgot.. ill do it when i get home


----------



## pitking2

Those are beautiful dogs!


----------



## cane76

mongo is black brindle and white,pretty common,but also very beautiful....


----------



## shadowgames

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> We have a 12" incline on Webbos practice track(Just so we dont have to load many block). Tinkerbelle can barely pull 6 blocks which is only around 600 lbs with the cart. She weighs 55 lbs.


exactly right on the money with the thought process right there, make them work harder there so when it is time they don't realize they can do more they just do it. and conditioned weight just under 70lbs. now that he is fully matured, he is just under 77lbs at home. sorry guys didn't see the replies back.


----------



## Dyinbreed

I was looking over the color chart, one of them anyway.

Anyone have a Sable Brindle??
Or know a breeder who has one, i really want that color dog!


----------



## fenix

i need to find some weights to put on my pits chest to build her up. does anybody know where i can get smething like this?


----------



## shadowgames

Good way to build those muscles, get a weight pull harness and use a really long chain about 8 feet (my preference) and put a quick connect on the end of the chain and use old style window weights or free weights from a bench press bar (garage sale or craigslist, cheap!) and go walking through a nice open field or around a track or something. Out of sight out of mind, I choose not to let people see me working my dogs like this after AC got called on me, but me and two of my local AC officers are friends so they called me and let me know about but if you are in a pit friendly area it is on you. Start really small, and build up. Use just the chain to start to get the dog use to the sound, start small or the dog may never want to pull for you. Research weight pulling and use the same type of training techniques.


----------



## shadowgames

Weight Pulling for Tracking Conditioning - good start with this here.


----------



## fenix

thank you very much i just want to make her nice and big


----------



## American_Pit13

These last two dogs I think are Champagne. From the people that I know that get them they just pop up every now and then from a cross of Blue and Red carrying bloodlines. Not sure tho. But Stack is Champagne. Those pics are also dark so its harder to tell.



















Here is a darker one of Stack









When bred to a Blue fawn Stack produced one Champange every time.
When Bred to a buckskin All pups where Buckskin exept one Blue
When Bred to a black brindle there where blue, Black, and black brindles.


----------



## MSK

american_pit13 said:


> These last two dogs I think are Champagne. From the people that I know that get them they just pop up every now and then from a cross of Blue and Red carrying bloodlines. Not sure tho. But Stack is Champagne. Those pics are also dark so its harder to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a darker one of Stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When bred to a Blue fawn Stack produced one Champange every time.
> When Bred to a buckskin All pups where Buckskin exept one Blue
> When Bred to a black brindle there where blue, Black, and black brindles.


*Note* in ADBA Champagne is not a recognized color it is Fawn Bluies and in UKC same thing not recognized the color name for them is Cinnamon.


----------



## tting47

*I have a tan, fawn or honey colored brindle whatever you want to call it also haha*



Deuce408 said:


> I have a Tan Brindle. Havent seen any other APBT this color before





















-


----------



## Old_Blood

As do I. 

Well she is a buckskin brindle, but it isn't uncommon for old timers to refer to her as a honey brindle regardless of whether or not it is an ADBA accepted term. Her daughter is the same but with a red nose (instead of black) like the dog posted in the thread. Have to say I haven't seen many but have seen a few others, nothing exotic about her. Her brother is red brindle red nose. 

Tan brindle is an acceptable ADBA color. They allow you to register a pup as such. Whatever the underlying color is which can be tan. With the exception of black brindle (and its other variants) as black is the over laying color but because of the amount and density of the stripes they allow for them to be registered as black brindle. 

Brindles can be of almost any color, which really allows for a huge amount of variety with the pattern. Not only with color but also amount of stripes.

Brindles can be brown, tan, buckskin, red, fawn, sable with black stripes.
If they have the gene for liver they will have red or chocolate stripes
If they have the gene for dilution they will have blue stripes
Dogs that have both liver and dilution gene will have what's termed lilac stripes.

Not to mention tan points too, the brindle will be apparent in the points though masked on the rest of the coat.

There really isn't such a thing as a reverse brindle, though I've seen the term used frequently.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

Straight up Brindle


----------



## Indie

here. a good example!


----------



## Kasey707

Do you still have him. Hes absolutely gorgeous. Looks identical to my boy.


----------



## ArsonFreya

Deuce408 said:


> I have a Tan Brindle. Havent seen any other APBT this color before


I have one almost the same


----------



## jttar

That's a beautiful boy ArsonFreya. Welcome to GoPitbull.

Joe


----------



## johnoosthuizen

Can someone give me an idea of what pitty this is.....?
Picture is when she about 2 months old


----------



## Elynn0630

Deuce408 said:


> I have a Tan Brindle. Havent seen any other APBT this color before











Mines a blue brindle fawn. Our babies are identical. Very rare color


----------

